# British Muslims?



## asifr27 (Sep 18, 2008)

Are there any British Muslims on this site?
I know there are hundred of us flocking to Dubai, I am moving out next month and would like to meet some people, as I don't really feel like slumming it out alone!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There are a lot of British Muslims here and you will find that a lot people come out here alone. They will all be in the same boat and hence you will have no problems making friends with people from all over the world. One of my flatmates is actually a British Muslim and she had no probs making friends. I'm not a Muslim but had no trouble making friends either and I've only been here 3 weeks!


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

I am a British muslim although I'm not a practising one I'm afraid but still proud of my background and believe that good comes from the heart! Both my parents are Arabic and I will be moving out alone on the 5th although have lots of relatives and friends that live in Dubai.


----------

